# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] -Πωλούνται  διάφορες  συσκευές.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

1. Ενισχυτής  ήχου  ALBA  με  έξοδο  100ν  και 8Ω  ο  ενισχυτής  δεν  δουλεύει  και  στο  ηχείο  βγάζει  βόμβο  τιμή  25  ευρώ.
2. VIDEO VHS SONY  σε  άριστη  κατάσταση  σχεδόν  αδούλευτο  (το  είχε  ηλικιωμένη  κυρία  και  δεν  ήξερε  τα  το  χειριστεί)  προφανώς  να  θέλει  το  service  του,  τιμή  30  ευρώ.
3. Πικ απ  μόνο  το  πλατώ  θέλει  ανακατεσκευή  τιμή  10  ευρώ.
4. Ραδιοκασσετόφωνο  SILVER  σε  πολύ  καλή  εξωτερική  κατάσταση  δεν  δουλεύει  τιμή 10  ευρώ.

Στα  παραπάνω μπορεί  να  γίνει  και  ανταλλαγή  με  ραδιοερασιτεχνικά  είδη  φορητό  κεραία  κ.λ.π.  και  τυχόν  διαφρά  απο  μέρους  μου,  αν  ενδιαφέρεται  κάποιος  ας  στείλει  π.μ.
 με  την  αγορα  κάθε είδους  που  έχω  χαρίζω  από  ένα φορητό  ραδιοκασετόφωνο.

----------

